# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Zenbo, home robot, ASUSTeK Computer Inc., Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Home page - zenbo.asus.com

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo Presentation - The $599 Personal Robot

Published on May 30, 2016




> ASUS Zenbo Robot 
> Check out the presentation of the ASUS Zenbo, a personal robot for your home.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Asus Zenbo is a ridiculous home robot for $599"

by Rich McCormick
May 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Zenbo press event highlight 

Published on May 30, 2016




> Zenbo is a friendly and capable home robot designed to provide assistance, entertainment, and companionship to families and meant to address the needs of each family member. With a full range of capabilities, including the ability to move independently and understand spoken commands, Zenbo can assist in the home and interacting with him is easy and fun.

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo meets Taiwan President Tsai Ing-wen

Published on May 30, 2016




> Zenbo’s main goals of “assistance, entertainment and companionship,” is in part aimed partially named at aimed at older people, but the truth is Zenbo has a place in everyone’s heart. ASUS has a great video outlining what he can do and emotionalizes his relationship with the entire family. A story teller, giver of gentle reminders, order’er of everything on the internet, coordinator of outfits, recipe reading assistant and the center of all your home’s controls. Connecting with all smart devices Zenbo controlled the lights of the humble house on command. Imagine being able to do things like being able to check who’s at the door from a connected camera, remote-unlock the door from the robot’s or turning on you TVs or air conditioners. Think of Zenbo as your Smart Home Hub.

----------


## Airicist

Asus' adorable robot assistant Zenbo wants to take over the world (or destroy us all)

Published on May 31, 2016




> It's been a busy week at Computex for Zenbo. Asus only unveiled the little robot yesterday (Chairman Jonney Shih is already calling him "My boy"), and today Zenbo met the President of Taiwan! But does this robot helper have designs on a more powerful job, or worse, our very livelihoods?

----------


## Airicist

Taking a closer look at ASUS Zenbo

Published on Jun 3, 2016

"ASUS' $599 home robot is smarter than it looks"
Our playdate with Zenbo (and its master, company chairman Jonney Shih).

by Richard Lai
May 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo live demo: smart door lock & AiCam security

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Open Sesame
> I don’t bark, but I can help you open or lock the door. When your friends come around, I can show you who it is and let them in if you’re busy.

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo live demo: smart aircon control

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Just Chill Out
> Make yourself comfortable, if I can be of service just let me know. When you get home, I can turn the aircon on for you while you put away the groceries.

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo live demo: smart open/close sensor

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Safety First
> Your family’s safety and peace of mind is my priority. I can alert you if anyone opens any windows or cabinets around the house, you won’t have to worry about a thing!

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo live demo: smart lighting for the perfect ambience

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Let There Be Light
> Let me know where you need to go, and I’ll turn the light on for you. Wouldn’t want you to trip over!

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo live demo: smart meter plug

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Kick Back and Relax 
> Looks like you don’t get to enjoy the comforts of home enough. Just sit back and relax, I can help you turn on your household appliances without you moving a finger.

----------


## Airicist

ASUS Zenbo live demo: control your TV without a remote

Published on Aug 19, 2016




> Couch Potato Redefined
> TV remotes are like your other sock, you never know where they disappear to. Nevermind, I can control any TV in the house. What would you like to watch?

----------

